# which game has your favorite music?



## axo (Sep 10, 2019)

I think I like Wild World's music best, because it was the first AC game I ever played and it's really nostalgic for me. The music just sounds really homey to me, idk why. How about you guys?


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 10, 2019)

Wild World would be mine too. I don't remember much from City Folk and New Leaf's was good too, but Wild World music brings back so many memories when I played it when I was younger. I never got to play the original game, but I bet that one has good music too. c:


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 11, 2019)

I really liked the City Folk music because it reminds me of when I used to play it obsessively! But the New Leaf tunes have been growing on me the more i've played it. I'm excited to see what New Horizons can bring.


----------



## Sweetley (Sep 11, 2019)

Wild World and City Folk are my favorites. I especially really like both their theme songs.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 11, 2019)

New Leaf as it’s the only one I’ve played. I really love the island theme


----------



## Snowesque (Sep 12, 2019)

Either New Leaf or GameCube, it is a hard pick.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 12, 2019)

Wild world?s, especially the theme song u_u the feels.






Also I never played cityfolk but this is one of my favourite songs from animal crossing. 2am theme!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Sep 12, 2019)

Spoiler: nvm;



Starbound. Especially this one.








Just realize it's AC discussion section;​


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 12, 2019)

New Leaf has my favorite music. I espically love the 1 am-6am music as well as the harvest day music.

Heres is the Harvest Day music as it might be less well know than the other ones I listed.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CexOzXgPfYw


----------



## abbydoll (Sep 13, 2019)

wild world/city folk! it's the most nostalgic to me.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 13, 2019)

Wild World! Maybe I'm biased because it's the game I grew up with, but it just has a very rich, homey, nostalgic sound. That accordion, man :')


----------

